# Carp dough bait?



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone have any dough bait recipes that work? Lots of carp here in the rouge river


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Boil 1 pint of water in saucepan 
Mix 2 cups of cornmeal and 1 cup of flour together in a bowl 
Add 1/2 package of gelatin to boiling water (any flavor) 
Put burner on low and add 2 tablespoons (tbsp.) sugar and I tbsp. of vanilla flavor. 
With a large spoon cover the surface of the water with the cornmeal and flour mixture. A bubble of water will come through. Cover the bubble with cornmeal. Another bubble will come through (cover again). over the bubbles until the cornmeal/flour mix is gone. Stir dough mixture for about 30 seconds. Remove pan from the stove and dump dough onto foil. Knead the dough as soon as it is cool enough, then roll into a ball. Wrap dough in foil, and refrigerate. (Keeps about a week)


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

here is anotherone that works in the muskegon river...was shared by a gentleman fishing for carp next to me while is was bouncing crawlers for walleyes....it worked for him very well

Bring 3 cups of water to a boil. Add three tbsp. of strawberry flavored Jell-O, then slowly add, while stirring a mixture of two cups of yellow cornmeal and one cup of flour. Now, turn down the heat and stir while cooking for about five minutes. Let the dough cool thoroughly before refrigerating in a plastic bag.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

otherwise sweetcorn and bread dough and yes, hot dogs...the past several summers I have been targeting these fresh water bone fish with flies, black stone nymphs, and canned corn....fun fish to catch on 4lb test and a ultralight


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Gooseboy has some good sounding carp bait. We always used bread rolled into balls when we were kids. Cheap and easy and works good too. Sometimes we'd roll some sweetcorn in with it. Crawlers work good too, but cost more. We even caught one on a piece of sugar beet one time. I usually set up one pole with worms/crawlers and another with a dough ball. Always a great way to spend a summer afternoon. Have fun!


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

I made my own recipe with jiffy cornmuffin mix,flour,brown sugar, vanilla extract, and grape kool aide and it lead me to my first carp!!!!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

I would try flavored sweetcorn...a much more 'instant' bait than doughballs


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If you guys want to learn more about Carp catching head over and check out the Carp Angler Group. I am a proud CAG member. We have regular fishing and meet ups. All are welcome to come on by and check things out and fish.

I like to use packbaits and hair rigs for carp fishing. Here is a few pics of some that I have pulled in this year.



















































I will be doing a few articles on this euro-style of carp fishing. I am fairly new to it but the basics are easy to understand. I have had 30 plus fish days since switch to this style of fishing it is a blast. I have even seen my avg size of fish go up. All of mine go back into the water unharmed.Carp can get damaged easily if they flop on the any hard ground and start to bleed so use a mat helps protect them to fight another day.


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

Canned corn is nice, just throw 2 or 3 on a hook, cast out and chum around it. I've never had much luck with the jello, I use the same basic recipe except I use a tablespoon or two of vanilla extract and about 2 tablespoons of high fructose corn syrup. Mix with a ratio of 2:1 cornmeal:flour (1 cup cornmeal and 1/2 cup flour) and add enough water so it will feel like playdoh. Refrigerate, and keep in a cooler when fishing so it won't begin to lost its consistency.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Raisinrat is right on the money...check out www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum

They have everything you need to know from baits and recipes to rigs and tackle...and how to know where to fish!


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

Just went out with the above recipe (about a week old bait stored in fridge) this was the only one light enough for a picture sadly, but it was also the biggest. Caught 2, hooked four in about an hour of fishing. Was casting for pike with no hits.


Terrible photo quality, took it on my phone at night.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

I used my recipe and caught carp back to back!! Message me if you want the recipe haha dont want to just throw it out to eeryone.


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

Back in the day when I use to fish for carp I took Wheaties and crushed them up into crumbs into a bowl. I then would add a small amount of water into the crumbs and nead it till it would get mixed up well then I would add a small amount of Honey and anise oil to it and nead the dough ball some more. I would let it set for a while so most of the moisture would swell the Wheaties up. Pinch off a small amount of the dough and form it around a circle hook and cast it out. This bait was handed down to me from a old timer who use to fish at Kensington Park back in the 70's. WE use to catch the heck out of the carp then, I bet it would still work now.

Good luck and Tight Lines.:coolgleam


----------

